# Uber just cut me loose for a low rating. I had a 4.4. Is that unusual?



## trapper1960 (Nov 14, 2015)

I couldn't log in to my Uber account today. A few hours later I got a text and email saying my employment with Uber had been terminated because of a low rating. I was 4.4. Do you cut people loose that low? I had 160 trips.


----------



## joeactuary (Oct 8, 2015)

trapper1960 said:


> I couldn't log in to my Uber account today. A few hours later I got a text and email saying my employment with Uber had been terminated because of a low rating. I was 4.4. Do you cut people loose that low? I had 160 trips.


So more than half of your riders rated you less than 5 stars... Yeah, that's pretty bad. Even if you drive mostly late night.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm guessing they didn't use the word employment but if they did go apply for unemployment.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Actually go apply for unemployment anyway.


----------



## trapper1960 (Nov 14, 2015)

joeactuary said:


> So more than half of your riders rated you less than 5 stars... Yeah, that's pretty bad. Even if you drive mostly late night.


Your math is bad. More than two-thirds of my ratings are five star.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

trapper1960 said:


> I couldn't log in to my Uber account today. A few hours later I got a text and email saying my employment with Uber had been terminated because of a low rating. I was 4.4. Do you cut people loose that low? I had 160 trips.


Take the uber class to improve your ratings and then you would be reactivited


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

trapper1960 said:


> I couldn't log in to my Uber account today. A few hours later I got a text and email saying my employment with Uber had been terminated because of a low rating. I was 4.4. Do you cut people loose that low? I had 160 trips.


So 4.4 stars...a freekin damn nice hotel and one heck of a restaurant as well. But in the eyes of Uber it's dog shit.


----------



## joeactuary (Oct 8, 2015)

trapper1960 said:


> Your math is bad. More than two-thirds of my ratings are five star.


So embarrassing! Duh. OK, i see how it is very possible to have a 4.4 rating if you drive mostly late nights then.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

One more time: nine 5* and one 1* = 4.6 rating.

I for one would like to see the text of the alleged deactivation notice.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

im about to be gone to 4.62, waters, mints, chargers 150 trips or so and only got wrong turned for a total of 8 minutes, maybe its the old car a good condition 2000 accord, always say how are you doing and thank you.......its a joke


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

trapper1960 said:


> Your math is bad. More than two-thirds of my ratings are five star.


If that's the case, then it means you got lots of 1's, 2's, and 3's. Not good any way you look at it.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Uber gives you something like 50 rides to start to get the hang of how it all works. 4.4 may seem like a good raring but it's not, considering this is a customer service job you need to be perfect or almost perfect every time. It's really not hard to do when you thing about it all you have to really do is pick someone up and drop them off. You can do little things to increase your chances of a high rating vs a low one.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

trapper1960 said:


> Your math is bad. More than two-thirds of my ratings are five star.


You could have had 135 five star ratings and 25 one star ratings 
and still come up with a 4.4... and been deactivated.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You could have had 135 five star ratings and 25 one star ratings
> and still come up with a 4.4... and been deactivated.


25x 1-star ratings out of a possible 160 means 16% of the time you are providing ultimate failure status services. You aren't helping this point.

To OP:

A 4.4 rating after 160 rides is pretty low, but I wish they would have giving you until at least 200. But I guess it depends on how many complaints you got from customers. What were some of the complaints you received?


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

4.6 is fair, I think. But you should give the driver at least 200 trips in my opinion. Not everybody is meant to be a ride sharing driver and provide service as such.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> 25x 1-star ratings out of a possible 160 means 16% of the time you are providing ultimate failure status services.


Or, it could mean that out of 160 rides, the driver did 25 late nite drunk runs with a**holes.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

joeactuary said:


> So more than half of your riders rated you less than 5 stars...


How did you come to that conclusion? The rules of math don't support it.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Or, it could mean that out of 160 rides, the driver did 25 late nite drunk runs with a**holes.


Speaking of drunk a holes, I'm getting ready to head out and drive them around. I'll likely get 3 or 4 rides at a 2x or 3x surge rate and get 5 stars on each ride lol.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> How did you come to that conclusion? The rules of math don't support it.


Two dozen 2s and 3s will kill you.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Speaking of drunk a holes, I'm getting ready to head out and drive them around. I'll likely get 3 or 4 rides at a 2x or 3x surge rate and get 5 stars on each ride lol.


god bless you - I have no stomach for the drunks anymore.
Tipsy midnighters are fine - but the kids after 1AM... you can have 'em all.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

I completely disagree with about everyone here.

I consider a 4.4 rating a good one. I say this because UBER gives new riders no education nor parameters on ratings. New riders are clueless to how important this silly star is and if the driver does not educate them no one will. Kids, drunks are ones that really need help.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> I completely disagree with about everyone here... I consider a 4.4 rating a good one.


I agree with you. Unfortunatley, what you or I (or anyone else here) thinks doesn't mean anything.
It's only what Uber considers to be an 'acceptable' rating that matters.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Take the class and start only picking up 4.8 and 4.9 pax. Worked for me.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Take the class and start only picking up 4.8 and 4.9 pax. Worked for me.


this is very sound advice, my limit is a 4.6 however I WILL take lower if it's a surge ride of 3xs.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

dont they get you on acceptence rate then


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Not so far. Plenty of good pax out there. The real key is Never take a 5*.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> I completely disagree with about everyone here.
> 
> I consider a 4.4 rating a good one. I say this because UBER gives new riders no education nor parameters on ratings. New riders are clueless to how important this silly star is and if the driver does not educate them no one will. Kids, drunks are ones that really need help.


No metric whatsoever. However, Uber has proven willing to dispose of the bottom 10% in the name of their cause. Sacrificial lambs.... some of them. 4.6 is simple at or above where 90% of all drivers fall over time who drive a decent amount, with all the BS factored in. It is a cheap way to manage by magical remote control and there is less risk of appearing as if you are managing employees. Cheap, quick, blunt, but most drivers aren't going to last anyway.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

thought people who are decativated are bottom 1-2 percent, not bottom 10 percent, according to them


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> thought people who are decativated are bottom 1-2 percent, not bottom 10 percent, according to them


Could be. I heard 10%. 50% are gone in short order. The stats for Uber are nutty. Who knows what is accurate? I have heard at any given moment, 50% of all drivers logged on have been driving no more than 30 days. If the numbers are wrong, I'd love to hear from someone who has some hard data.

Regardless, it sure isn't much of a bell curve that's for sure. Strange distribution right?


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> thought people who are decativated are bottom 1-2 percent, not bottom 10 percent, according to them


Well a 92% approval rating or in other words an A- gets you deactivated

This form has saved many a rider from being deactivated unfortunately a good number find this form too late or not at all to use the excellent advice given.

While a reasonable number here think we are too tough on Uber we do a lot of Ubers work for them here if drivers find us "in time" cuz they sure can count on Uber to assist them. NO WAY uber will ever tell them not to pick up a PAX below of 4.6...BUT as a newbie YOU MUST, not enough good ratings to offset those bad ones.

I did not find this site until I had about 800 rides in. I got lucky but also had enough savvy to figure out some on my own.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

My last 123 rides I have a 4.81 rating driving mostly nights and mostly rich college kids, no aux cord, no handouts, etc.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

limepro said:


> My last 123 rides I have a 4.81 rating driving mostly nights and mostly rich college kids, no aux cord, no handouts, etc.


On UberPLUS !


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> I completely disagree with about everyone here.
> 
> I consider a 4.4 rating a good one. I say this because UBER gives new riders no education nor parameters on ratings. New riders are clueless to how important this silly star is and if the driver does not educate them no one will. Kids, drunks are ones that really need help.


You might consider an 80% on your kid's science test a good score. But if the average score in his class was 95%, then that 80% looks really, really bad. If the average driver on Uber can maintain a 4.75, there's no reason in the world this driver should get a 4.4 unless he's doing something terribly wrong. I.e., it's not a problem with his riders.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> On UberPLUS !


I know, even more people to deal with and try to please.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Coachman said:


> You might consider an 80% on your kid's science test a good score. But if the average score in his class was 95%, then that 80% looks really, really bad. If the average driver on Uber can maintain a 4.75, there's no reason in the world this driver should get a 4.4 unless he's doing something terribly wrong. I.e., it's not a problem with his riders.


Your kid's class is not inundated everyday with new kids coming into the class all starting off with 100% and making your kid's 80% look artificially low.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Coachman said:


> You might consider an 80% on your kid's science test a good score. But if the average score in his class was 95%, then that 80% looks really, really bad. If the average driver on Uber can maintain a 4.75, there's no reason in the world this driver should get a 4.4 unless he's doing something terribly wrong. I.e., it's not a problem with his riders.


Well lil ole me was in this boat - so I hit a speed bump too hard, so I made a few wrong turns, so I don't know the front door to Sac State. I have a driver's license, and that was enough. So I moved to Lyft and found out the complaints were about navigation. So you'd toss me on the trash heap without letting me have time to learn my city. Well, Coachman All I can say is...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Well lil ole me was in this boat - so I hit a speed bump too hard, so I made a few wrong turns, so I don't know the front door to Sac State. I have a driver's license, and that was enough. So I moved to Lyft and found out the complaints were about navigation. So you'd toss me on the trash heap without letting me have time to learn my city. All I can say is...
> View attachment 18074


I remember in high school all the kids who scored poorly on their SATs complaining about how unfair it all was.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Coachman said:


> You might consider an 80% on your kid's science test a good score. But if the average score in his class was 95%, then that 80% looks really, really bad. If the average driver on Uber can maintain a 4.75, there's no reason in the world this driver should get a 4.4 unless he's doing something terribly wrong. I.e., it's not a problem with his riders.


Ridiculous
My kids have teachers who's goal, mission and JOB is to educate my kids. UBER HAS NO SUCH THING and sends newbies into the teeth of the lion. The new driver who works the late shift is totally screwed.

Uber should grade on a curve then and if your drive times include peak drunk periods, college students you are at a distinct disadvantage verses a guy like me that never works past 11pm and passes on college area pickups. UBER should also look at where these low ratings come from...my money is from low rated PAX that newbies don't know to avoid or are to afraid to NOT accept for worry of being deactivated.

NO way a new rider or low rated PAX should be able to rate me with as much clout as an experienced high rated pax ( after all their ratings low for a reason.) No way their 10 ride 4.1 rating should carry as much weight as my 2,000 ride 4.87 (which would be much higher if I new to avoid kids/drunks & late nights early on as my 100 ride 30 day rate is 4.94 only lowered by holloween but I can't avoid 6.2 surges.)

Uber's rating system and education hurts the new driver pure & simple (and 160 rides is new.) My 2,000 ride history can take some drunk hits/bad rated PAX hits but not 160 ride drivers.

As my siggy reads, convicts can't rate guards but UBER allows it.

By the way tests are always the same.
PAX and the times you drive them are not the same and not comparable.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

limepro said:


> My last 123 rides I have a 4.81 rating driving mostly nights and mostly rich college kids, no aux cord, no handouts, etc.


Same here but I'm uber X. The best part is I vacuum my car MAYBE once every two weeks lol


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Coachman said:


> You might consider an 80% on your kid's science test a good score. But if the average score in his class was 95%, then that 80% looks really, really bad. If the average driver on Uber can maintain a 4.75, there's no reason in the world this driver should get a 4.4 unless he's doing something terribly wrong. I.e., it's not a problem with his riders.


Extremely good anology but trust me they are not going to get it and blame it on something else.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Ridiculous
> My kids have teachers who's goal, mission and JOB is to educate my kids. UBER HAS NO SUCH THING and sends newbies into the teeth of the lion. The new driver who works the late shift is totally screwed.
> 
> Uber should grade on a curve then and if your drive times include peak drunk periods, college students you are at a distinct disadvantage verses a guy like me that never works past 11pm and passes on college area pickups. UBER should also look at where these low ratings come from...my money is from low rated PAX that newbies don't know to avoid or are to afraid to NOT accept for worry of being deactivated.
> ...


See what I mean. Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Ridiculous
> My kids have teachers who's goal, mission and JOB is to educate my kids. UBER HAS NO SUCH THING and sends newbies into the teeth of the lion. The new driver who works the late shift is totally screwed.
> 
> Uber should grade on a curve then and if your drive times include peak drunk periods, college students you are at a distinct disadvantage verses a guy like me that never works past 11pm and passes on college area pickups. UBER should also look at where these low ratings come from...my money is from low rated PAX that newbies don't know to avoid or are to afraid to NOT accept for worry of being deactivated.
> ...


It's common knowledge that driving the bar crowd can be tough on ratings. But there are plenty of long-time drivers on this board who drive Friday and Saturday nights and manage to maintain a 4.75 rating or above. And if the rating begins to drop below that, you can always go do some airport runs to bring that rating back up. There's no reason to ever let it fall below a 4.6. It's too bad the OP didn't bother to come to the forum earlier so he could have taken advantage of all the good advice here. It's too late for him.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Same here but I'm uber X. The best part is I vacuum my car MAYBE once every two weeks lol


I vacuumed my car for the first time this week since I bought it over a month ago, had no complaints about it. I am just friendly, ask everyone how their day is going, tell them it was a pleasure and get them to their destination quickly even if it means asking if they have a preferred route.

I do have some life saver mints in the car but I think I have had 3 people take them and they always ask before they do, they are mainly for me but I don't mind sharing.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Extremely good anology but trust me they are not going to get it and blame it on something else.





sidewazzz said:


> See what I mean. Hahahahahahahahahaha


My kids take the same 8th. Grade science test at the same time, same place with their classmates. My kids are not graded against different grades, different tests done at different times in different states. And certainly when they don't preform as the teacher would think they don't get kicked out of the class, they get tutored & assistance because teachers, schools & districts get graded on their test scores AS WELL. Uber answers to no one, and does at it pleases.

These is the cat who hears the great UBER commercial to make $500 a day and goes and sign up, passes background and auto checks. They get no mentoring, no education just some videos at are completely useless. All Uber tells them is go out and DRIVE, just have some water & mints and a charge cord...sadly they fail and this is largely on UBER (although some are just not rideshare material.)

These newbies are getting graded against my girlfriend, whom I personally coddled into a 2 month 147 trip rating of 4.97. No way she works late nights, no way she picks up a 4.7 or lowered rated PAX, no way she starts a trip until she has all riders in car, no way she works college kids, when she gets a call "where are you? OR I'm LATE!" She cancels. Also, yes girls get away with WAY more than guys.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Smh


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

limepro said:


> I vacuumed my car for the first time this week since I bought it over a month ago, had no complaints about it. I am just friendly, ask everyone how their day is going, tell them it was a pleasure and get them to their destination quickly even if it means asking if they have a preferred route.
> 
> I do have some life saver mints in the car but I think I have had 3 people take them and they always ask before they do, they are mainly for me but I don't mind sharing.


My favorite is when I just had my Shepard and pit bull in our suv and they slobber all over the back windows. The following day I go out and UBER and totally Forget to clean the windows and uber all day with no complaints hahaha


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> My kids take the same 8th. Grade science test at the same time, same place with their classmates. My kids are not graded against different grades, different tests done at different times in different states. And certainly when they don't preform as the teacher would think they don't get kicked out of the class, they get tutored & assistance because teachers, schools & districts get graded on their test scores AS WELL. Uber answers to no one, and does at it pleases.
> 
> These is the cat who hears the great UBER commercial to make $500 a day and goes and sign up, passes background and auto checks. They get no mentoring, no education just some videos at are completely useless. All Uber tells them is go out and DRIVE, just have some water & mints and a charge cord...sadly they fail and this is largely on UBER (although some are just not rideshare material.)
> 
> These newbies are getting graded against my girlfriend, whom I personally coddled into a 2 month 147 trip rating of 4.97. No way she works late nights, no way she picks up a 4.7 or lowered rated PAX, no way she starts a trip until she has all riders in car, no way she works college kids, when she gets a call "where are you? OR I'm LATE!" She cancels. Also, yes girls get away with WAY more than guys.


So tell me how you'd weed out the bad drivers.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Coachman said:


> So tell me how you'd weed out the bad drivers.


.

Here is the problem, it can't be on ratings alone as the average PAX (who UBER NEVER educates) thinks 4 stars is a great rating as it is in hotels & restaurants.

First off you should need at least 5 rides to rate as one cat with a free coupon should not be able to rate and screw a driver over as he has no skin in the game and will allow them to learn about rideshare. Also a 4.6 or lower rated PAX should not be able to rate and screw a driver over as they have lost their right to rate with their own low rating. This will help them get a ride if they need one as well as work their rating up. As it stands they are not going to get a chance to dick me over nor improve their rating. These 2 changes alone will keep far more drivers onboard.

Well this all started over a 4.4 rating based on 160 rides (which I consider less than 500 rides a newbie.) There might only be 40 ratings of the 160 and more people rate poorly (something good tell 2 people bad tell 10.)

First off 160 rides is not enough (depending on number of ratings, especially bad ones as good trips get rated far less) to toss someone over with a 4.4 rating (unless you have serious written complaints.). If you have/need 100 ratings (or see a lowering trend) and lower than "4" I would consider this "hey, take this class, you're on hold until you complete it...or you gone!" If you can't get/keep your rating up above a 4 your also gone (hopefully they find us UBER PEOPLE/trainers before that 

Also if your working the walk of shamers, drunks, dealers and college crowd you need some ratings leeway when new.

As for a continuing effort (over 100 ratings) if your at a 90% rating which of course a 4.5 stars you're a pretty good driver as most PAX are giving you an A for your effort.

That being said I'm all happy anytime there are fewer UBER/LYFT drivers on the road


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> As for a continuing effort (over 100 ratings) if your at a 90% rating which of course a 4.5 stars you're a pretty good driver as most PAX are giving you an A for your effort.


But we know that's not true. On Uber, a 4.75 (95%) is a C for average.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Coachman said:


> But we know that's not true. On Uber, a 4.75 is a C for average.


We know that...

I still would like to know this, especially with UBER being a Technology Company and all of how they actually figure ratings.

Weekly Summary:
Weekly Rating: 4.9 
Nice Job You are Above the Average of 4.82
You received 5-stars on 29 out of 29 rated trips the past 2 weeks

I'm waiting to hear how 29/29 5-stars in 2 weeks is not a weekly rating of 5-stars?

Yet they deactivate based in their calculations.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> We know that...
> 
> I still would like to know this, especially with UBER being a Technology Company and all of how they actually figure ratings.
> 
> ...


What are you suggesting? That Uber miscalculated the OP's 4.4 rating?


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow, now I got


Coachman said:


> But we know that's not true. On Uber, a 4.75 (95%) is a C for average.
> 
> View attachment 18083


wow; now, I got it
Lol


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> My favorite is when I just had my Shepard and pit bull in our suv and they slobber all over the back windows. The following day I go out and UBER and totally Forget to clean the windows and uber all day with no complaints hahaha


Ha-ha I like that, I rarely have people complain, if someone asks for an aux cord I say it was stolen, I get a lot of "those f***ers" but nothing bad on me.

I think pax smell fear, if you aren't comfortable they rate you low.


----------



## batyr Tachmuradov (Nov 14, 2015)

UBER #1 HIGHWAY ROBBER!
$3.00 per ride= 2 rides per Hour = $6.00 per Hour! Is that sound familiar? Or SFO for $21.00 per hour?
Or Going to Lafayette per $29.00? and coming back empty next hour is lost, with no profit? Now think new rule $1.50 cents per ride ride is $6.00 - 1.50 - 25% Now tell me GUYS what is it better to work for Low Wage in San Francisco or $6.00 per hour with your expenses of Wares and Tares of Your vehicle?


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

Come on man; this


sidewazzz said:


> My favorite is when I just had my Shepard and pit bull in our suv and they slobber all over the back windows. The following day I go out and UBER and totally Forget to clean the windows and uber all day with no complaints hahaha


 Come on man; this is really disgusting 
Lol


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Coachman said:


> What are you suggesting? That Uber miscalculated the OP's 4.4 rating?


Well I know they mis-calculate 29 out of 29 5-stars to in 2 weeks to a 4.9 current week average. I also know my App lifetime rides are nowhere close to Uber website lifetime trips. I know their 5 minute cancelation clock has been off, I know the actual dates of trips vary from UBERs dates shown.

I'm quite uneasy when full disclosure is not envolved. I don't do trust me.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If your oven temperature is off by a few degrees you can still bake a delicious cake.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Coachman said:


> If your oven temperature is off by a few degrees you can still bake a delicious cake.


Speaking of cake here is the one my wife made me veterans day...yummy.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Coachman said:


> If your oven temperature is off by a few degrees you can still bake a delicious cake.


You don't need to convince me, tell Uber.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> im about to be gone to 4.62, waters, mints, chargers 150 trips or so and only got wrong turned for a total of 8 minutes, maybe its the old car a good condition 2000 accord, always say how are you doing and thank you.......its a joke


Stop kissing the pax's ass and don't feed them, be courteous, say hello and goodbye and know your way around, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Coachman said:


> It's common knowledge that driving the bar crowd can be tough on ratings. But there are plenty of long-time drivers on this board who drive Friday and Saturday nights and manage to maintain a 4.75 rating or above. And if the rating begins to drop below that, you can always go do some airport runs to bring that rating back up. There's no reason to ever let it fall below a 4.6. It's too bad the OP didn't bother to come to the forum earlier so he could have taken advantage of all the good advice here. It's too late for him.


Hanging judge ! Shove his face into the asphalt, tell him he's a two-bit scumbag and will never amount to anything and hang up his keys cuz he's a totally inept.

So how do you explain my miraculous rehabilitation and my meteoric rise like a phoenix to well over 4.8?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> So how do you explain my miraculous rehabilitation and my meteoric rise like a phoenix to well over 4.8?


I'm only at a 4.8. Maybe you can give me some tips.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Coachman said:


> It's common knowledge that driving the bar crowd can be tough on ratings. But there are plenty of long-time drivers on this board who drive Friday and Saturday nights and manage to maintain a 4.75 rating or above. And if the rating begins to drop below that, you can always go do some airport runs to bring that rating back up. There's no reason to ever let it fall below a 4.6. It's too bad the OP didn't bother to come to the forum earlier so he could have taken advantage of all the good advice here. It's too late for him.


I drive exclusively nights & weekends. The earliest I hit the streets is 9pm. I'm a 4.91 with 1150+ rides. It can be done.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I'm only at a 4.8. Maybe you can give me some tips.


Open doors.


----------



## knightuber69 (Nov 12, 2015)

Get a real job and stop using your car
it's not worth it


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> Take the uber class to improve your ratings and then you would be reactivited


Do they reset your ratings to five if you take that class


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Uber gives you something like 50 rides to start to get the hang of how it all works. 4.4 may seem like a good raring but it's not, considering this is a customer service job you need to be perfect or almost perfect every time. It's really not hard to do when you thing about it all you have to really do is pick someone up and drop them off. You can do little things to increase your chances of a high rating vs a low one.


Yep uber don't care about the 85 percent of you riders thought you were five star.They care what the 15 percent think


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> god bless you - I have no stomach for the drunks anymore.
> Tipsy midnighters are fine - but the kids after 1AM... you can have 'em all.


They are both better than the 2am passout passangers


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Hanging judge ! Shove his face into the asphalt, tell him he's a two-bit scumbag and will never amount to anything and hang up his keys cuz he's a totally inept.
> 
> So how do you explain my miraculous rehabilitation and my meteoric rise like a phoenix to well over 4.8?


So I would think this subject matter near and dear to you. Let me guess you signed with no referral from a knowledgable Uber friend? Did uber just send you out with some water and mints.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> Come on man; this
> 
> Come on man; this is really disgusting
> Lol


It is I felt bad but what the hell. The one time I had a pax comment on the non cleanliness of my suv a group of 7 were on their way to the ball park. He ask if it's my truck and I say yes. Then he says what's all the stains on the ceiling (couple dark stains, I have kids and it was probably juice or something) my reply was it was "it's probably left overs from last night's ****" the entire car busted up laughing because during that conversation it was rather quite while I was being grilled by the birthday boy about how not clean my car was.

Oh and I got a tip lol


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Same here but I'm uber X. The best part is I vacuum my car MAYBE once every two weeks lol


I haven't vaccumed in a month and haven't washed the outside in 2 weeks.

I just got 20 rides in a row rated 5.

The rating system is bananas, I don't care much. No rhyme or reason to the ratings.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> I haven't vaccumed in a month and haven't washed the outside in 2 weeks.
> 
> I just got 20 rides in a row rated 5.
> 
> The rating system is bananas, I don't care much. No rhyme or reason to the ratings.


It also comes with knowing when to cut loose the bad rides. I had one last night the pin showed they were at chipotle so I drive over there and no one there, drive around the parking lot onto the street when I see a lady waving her phone so I roll down my window and tell her I'll be right there as I can't make it to her from where I am. As I am about to turn to go to the apartment building they call, I hang up on them and cancel the ride. They had already seen me, I acknowledged them and they knew I had to go around to get to them, the only reason for a call is to complain, no thank you. I did 27 rides this week and maintained a 5* rating, must be doing something right.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

limepro said:


> It also comes with knowing when to cut loose the bad rides. I had one last night the pin showed they were at chipotle so I drive over there and no one there, drive around the parking lot onto the street when I see a lady waving her phone so I roll down my window and tell her I'll be right there as I can't make it to her from where I am. As I am about to turn to go to the apartment building they call, I hang up on them and cancel the ride. They had already seen me, I acknowledged them and they knew I had to go around to get to them, the only reason for a call is to complain, no thank you. I did 27 rides this week and maintained a 5* rating, must be doing something right.


It is rare I don't accept a ping. I do however cancel when they look to be annoying or pester me on the ride.

I've taken to scolding some riders.

* If you are being picked up at an apartment complex, please go to the main entrance, usually the clubhouse.

* If you are being picked up on a street in the business district please put the correct address in or pick a landmark like Starbucks - big signs make it easy to find you.

* Don't request unless you are ready to go. I had a ******y couple tell me they had set up an appointment for an Uber car for 2 hours in the future. I cancelled after waiting the 5 minutes to get my $4.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> I haven't vaccumed in a month and haven't washed the outside in 2 weeks.
> 
> I just got 20 rides in a row rated 5.
> 
> The rating system is bananas, I don't care much. No rhyme or reason to the ratings.


Really the only thing you HAVE to do is... pick them up, don't put off a crappy vibe and drop them off. Simple


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> I haven't vaccumed in a month and haven't washed the outside in 2 weeks.
> 
> I just got 20 rides in a row rated 5.
> 
> The rating system is bananas, I don't care much. No rhyme or reason to the ratings.


what's this "_vacuum_" you folks keep talking about?


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> what's "vaccuum" you folks keep talking about?


Hell I never wasshed or vaccuumed


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Hell I never wasshed or vaccuumed


I care about my vehicles so washes are a must but vacuuming can wait.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

limepro said:


> I care about my vehicles so washes are a must but vacuuming can wait.


My ride is always spotless, $12.00 a month unlimited washes...sometimes 2 a day if it rains...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> My ride is always spotless, $12.00 a month unlimited washes...sometimes 2 a day if it rains...


That's a good deal. Where do you get that?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

limepro said:


> It also comes with knowing when to cut loose the bad rides. I had one last night the pin showed they were at chipotle so I drive over there and no one there, drive around the parking lot onto the street when I see a lady waving her phone so I roll down my window and tell her I'll be right there as I can't make it to her from where I am. As I am about to turn to go to the apartment building they call, I hang up on them and cancel the ride. They had already seen me, I acknowledged them and they knew I had to go around to get to them, the only reason for a call is to complain, no thank you. I did 27 rides this week and maintained a 5* rating, must be doing something right.


I hate when they call you as soon as you accept the ride.alot of times when they do that I acro


----------



## ALB529 (Nov 6, 2015)

trapper1960 said:


> I couldn't log in to my Uber account today. A few hours later I got a text and email saying my employment with Uber had been terminated because of a low rating. I was 4.4. Do you cut people loose that low? I had 160 trips.


Be honest with us... Were you mean to your riders? Were you getting lost on half your trips? Were you begging for tips? Did your car smell like a fart factory. You can tell us why you really got that 4.4 rating that got you kicked off the team.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Only factor in rating that I see is surge/non surge. Lots of surge, I was 4.74... too many cars = less surge... now I am @ 4.84.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Not so far. Plenty of good pax out there. The real key is Never take a 5*.


why wouldn't you pick up a 5* pax? I ride uber all the time and I have 5 stars as a passenger. though I do give $1-$2 tip depending on the distance. if it's really far, then I'll give $5. So I guess you're just one of the drivers who'll pass me up if we ever cross paths.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> why wouldn't you pick up a 5* pax? I ride uber all the time and I have 5 stars as a passenger. though I do give $1-$2 tip depending on the distance. if it's really far, then I'll give $5. So I guess you're just one of the drivers who'll pass me up if we ever cross paths.


Most 5* are usually with do*che bag friends that know they have a bad rating, some are new and fewer have maintained the rating.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> why wouldn't you pick up a 5* pax? I ride uber all the time and I have 5 stars as a passenger. though I do give $1-$2 tip depending on the distance. if it's really far, then I'll give $5. So I guess you're just one of the drivers who'll pass me up if we ever cross paths.


Try to keep in mind that when someone says something like 'don't pick up 5* paxs', it's based on their experience - possibly in their market it means it's likely to be a 'new rider'... but all drivers are different and will decide for them self. Other say don't pick up pax's below 4.x... If you listened to everyone - you'd have no paxs to pick-up!

I don't have a problem with new riders and I very rarely turin down a ride request based on the pax rating. For me, the excpetion is a ride request that's more than 5 minutes away from a low rated pax. That one I'll pass on. But I think it's different for everyone - and every driver has to figure what works for them.

Interestingly, as others have noted here, some of my best rides, too, have been with 4.x paxs.

I love that you always tip $1 or $2 on a short trip. (I always do that, too).
I wish more paxs would eunderstand that's all it takes to turn a losing proposition for a driver into a profitable one.
A couple of bucks.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Try to keep in mind that when someone says something like 'don't pick up 5* paxs, it's based on their experience - possibly in their market it means it's likely to be a 'new rider'... but all drivers are different and will decide for them self.
> 
> I don't have a problem with new riders and I very rarely turin down a ride request based on the pax rating. For me, the excpetion is a ride request that's more than 5 minutes away from a low rated pax. That one I'll pass on. But I think it's different for everyone - and every driver has to figure what works for them.
> 
> ...


you make a very valid statement.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

trapper1960 said:


> I couldn't log in to my Uber account today. A few hours later I got a text and email saying my employment with Uber had been terminated because of a low rating. I was 4.4. Do you cut people loose that low? I had 160 trips.


We're all on the path to deactivation. It's just a longer path for some but it leads to the same place. Only 3 things you can count on Death, Taxes and Deactivation


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

afrojoe824 said:


> why wouldn't you pick up a 5* pax? I ride uber all the time and I have 5 stars as a passenger. though I do give $1-$2 tip depending on the distance. if it's really far, then I'll give $5. So I guess you're just one of the drivers who'll pass me up if we ever cross paths.


5* often means new which means brutal ratings. As a rider you want a 4.8 or 4.9 rating. Here in Sacramento as a new driver I took lots of first timer newbies and got such a ratings hit I was deactivated. Took the class and wised up. I now skip them and have a 4.8 rating. If you have over 10 rides ask your next driver to give you a 4 and you will never have trouble getting a ride.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

I was doing 20 perfect rides a day and watching my rating slowly drop each day. Then I developed a sort of quick 'sales pitch', to frame the ratings expectations and try to obtain a commitment. Now I've received one of the top-ratings uber partner congrats letters.

If you are actually giving a professional, safe ride to the customers, then your rating depends completely upon their state of mind and their understanding of rating expectations.

If you are half-assing it, then there isn't much you can do to get mostly 5* ratings.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

its likely the car. I'm betting you are getting a ton of 4*. Millennials at this point know that they should give 5* but you are picking them up in a POS that is nearly as old as they are. They hate that, they think that 85 cents a mile means they get late model nicer cars because they are entitled, but I bet that's whats going on. In their minds they are dinging you one star for picking them up in a 15 year old car with cloth seats and they are doing you a favor not giving you lower than that.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> I was doing 20 perfect rides a day and watching my rating slowly drop each day. Then I developed a sort of quick 'sales pitch', to frame the ratings expectations and try to obtain a commitment. Now I've received one of the top-ratings uber partner congrats letters.
> 
> If you are actually giving a professional, safe ride to the customers, then your rating depends completely upon their state of mind and their understanding of rating expectations.
> 
> If you are half-assing it, then there isn't much you can do to get mostly 5* ratings.


Did you frame it "the Uber top driver award", lol.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

ORT said:


> Did you frame it "the Uber top driver award", lol.


sadly, I shared a screenshot on facebook...


----------



## trapper1960 (Nov 14, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> Take the uber class to improve your ratings and then you would be reactivited


I can see no option to take classes. This is mentioned in a couple of posts. Can someone help me? There was nothing in the email sent to me.


----------



## trapper1960 (Nov 14, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> One more time: nine 5* and one 1* = 4.6 rating.
> 
> I for one would like to see the text of the alleged deactivation notice.


Uber's two-way rating system is an integral part of ensuring a high-quality experience for both riders and drivers on the Uber platform. We encourage all users to rate the experience at the end of a trip, and we regularly review both ratings to maintain a safe and respectful environment in cities all over the globe.

Upon a recent review of your account, we've discovered ratings that were consistently lower than area standards. As a result, we regret to inform you we will be ending our partnership with you effective immediately. It was not a swift decision as we value each and every driver who chooses to use Uber, however, in an effort to ensure the platform remains an attractive option for riders and drivers, our team had to make this difficult decision.

If you have any questions, concerns or an Uber-issued phone, you may communicate with us by responding to this email. Your final payment will occur within the next week.

We wish you the best of luck in your next endeavor and thank you for your time spent as a driver-partner.

Best,
The Uber Team


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

trapper1960 said:


> Uber's two-way rating system is an integral part of ensuring a high-quality experience for both riders and drivers on the Uber platform. We encourage all users to rate the experience at the end of a trip, and we regularly review both ratings to maintain a safe and respectful environment in cities all over the globe.
> 
> Upon a recent review of your account, we've discovered ratings that were consistently lower than area standards. As a result, we regret to inform you we will be ending our partnership with you effective immediately. It was not a swift decision as we value each and every driver who chooses to use Uber, however, in an effort to ensure the platform remains an attractive option for riders and drivers, our team had to make this difficult decision.
> 
> ...


I bet all it took was 3 seconds to copy/paste that canned response by the CSR. Wonder if I could get a job there writing canned responses lol


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Not everyone is cut out to be a Taxi driver. The OP is probably a fantastic person, but that does not mean they are cut out for this gig, not many are.


----------



## trapper1960 (Nov 14, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> 25x 1-star ratings out of a possible 160 means 16% of the time you are providing ultimate failure status services. You aren't helping this point.
> 
> To OP:
> 
> A 4.4 rating after 160 rides is pretty low, but I wish they would have giving you until at least 200. But I guess it depends on how many complaints you got from customers. What were some of the complaints you received?


The part of the app that has the feedback information did not appear until I got 150 rides. It's pretty much blank. "No Issues reported" it says. "If a rider reports a problem, the reason why will appear here."
Early on, before I started using Google maps for every trip, I almost took a rider a longer way because I almost hopped directly onto the freeway instead of turning down a sidestreet for a half mile and connecting via another main road. I had some other minor problems, like following Google maps and not realizing I was being called to valet parking at a hotel. I had to back in. The most consistent problem was not being able to find the address for homes. The buildings frequently were not marked and there were no addresses on the street. The Google maps pinpoint was often a half block away and frequently told me to look on the wrong side of the block.
I offered water and car chargers, but I had the car charger used maybe twice in all the trips. I had one bottle of water used.
I did have problems picking up drinking college kids. I was firm in not letting them bring booze into the car and I'm guessing that prompted some of the 1 star ratings.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

trapper1960 said:


> The most consistent problem was not being able to find the address for homes.


According to an Uber video I watched, about 75% of bad ratings are due to poor navigating.


----------



## trapper1960 (Nov 14, 2015)

Coachman said:


> According to an Uber video I watched, about 75% of bad ratings are due to poor navigating.


This was before the people got in the car. I was talking about me going to pick them up.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

trapper1960 said:


> I couldn't log in to my Uber account today. A few hours later I got a text and email saying my employment with Uber had been terminated because of a low rating. I was 4.4. Do you cut people loose that low? I had 160 trips.


4.4? Damn did you even acknowledge your pax?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

There is an online class on the East Coast. Reply something like " please escalate to a manager" and ask them if it is an option for you to take this online class to be reactivated. Do a little kissing of their pretty little behind and that might help. It was so fantastic, I really want to be a part of this team, etc etc. But you have to ask that it be escalated to a manager.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

A 4.4 rating has got to come with some emails from Pax complaining about a driver. 

My Uber rating is lower than my Lyft rating after approximately the same number of rides. This indicates, to me, that Uber pax have let the smallest amount of power that could ever go to someone's head go to their heads.

Everyone gets the same ride from me, sometimes I forget if I'm on an Uber ride or a Lyft ride - same clean car, same witty banter, same stories. 

Lyft = 4.94
Uber = 4.82

That's a significant difference. Uber passengers are tougher to please, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

We have an Uber office you can walk in to and I did visit and ask about the ratings. You must have had a lot of low ratings. When I was at the office they pulled mine up and went over with me. I have a lot of 5, I had three 4 star and four 1 star but one of the 1 star said I did great and I get a 1. They either made a mistake or thought 1 was best. Either way, the Uber person told me they are looked at as an overall performance. If yo have a lot of 2, 3, 4 ratings your'e going to be looked at more than someone with a lot of 5 ratings and a few 1 ratings. The 1's can hit you too when you're running at 150 -200 -300 rides. You must have had a lot of low ratings overall.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> We're all on the path to deactivation. It's just a longer path for some but it leads to the same place. Only 3 things you can count on Death, Taxes and Deactivation


Why do you think everyone will be deactivated? Will my rating average of 4.87 magically drop over the next 300 rides vs the first 300 rides?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> Why do you think everyone will be deactivated? Will my rating average of 4.87 magically drop over the next 300 rides vs the first 300 rides?


Sooner or later the earth will burn up. You'll have been deactivated long before then.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

not every job is made for everyone. So, don't sweat it and don't think about it too much. If you really want to keep driving for uber,like it was your dream career and now your path to glory and riches have been blocked then try to heed the great advices given to you already in here,but remember the possibility of the gremlins that caused you low ratings to re surface. Take it as a positive sign of your calling in life and walk the path.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Matt Uterak said:


> Why do you think everyone will be deactivated? Will my rating average of 4.87 magically drop over the next 300 rides vs the first 300 rides?


Uber does nothing to keep good drivers, no financial incentives at all for long term "partners". I believe driver turnover is built into their plan. They expect the turnover and even welcome it. They welcome it because it keeps the Uber fleet in good condition (newer and less beat cars added) and the drivers enthusiastic. The odds are totally against the drivers keeping a high rating no matter how professional the drivers are. When you have drunks, crazy people, unreasonable people and sometimes people who weren't even in the car on the ride (using Uber to pick up a friend for example) doing the rating you're bound to run into a bunch of bad rating periods that will slowly wear down your rating. I was also a 4.87 when I was driving part time. Now after driving full time since Labor Day I'm down to 4.77. I've never seen the rating go up, only slowly down. So yes I believe your rating will drop over the next 300 rides just like it has for the first 300. You've already dropped from 5 to 4.87 on your first 300. What makes you think that trend won't continue?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Uber does nothing to keep good drivers, no financial incentives at all for long term "partners". I believe driver turnover is built into their plan. They expect the turnover and even welcome it. They welcome it because it keeps the Uber fleet in good condition (newer and less beat cars added) and the drivers enthusiastic. The odds are totally against the drivers keeping a high rating no matter how professional the drivers are. When you have drunks, crazy people, unreasonable people and sometimes people who weren't even in the car on the ride (using Uber to pick up a friend for example) doing the rating you're bound to run into a bunch of bad rating periods that will slowly wear down your rating. I was also a 4.87 when I was driving part time. Now after driving full time since Labor Day I'm down to 4.77. I've never seen the rating go up, only slowly down. So yes I believe your rating will drop over the next 300 rides just like it has for the first 300. You've already dropped from 5 to 4.87 on your first 300. What makes you think that trend won't continue?


The deactivated drivers are the bottom 10%, staying above that is fairly simple. I have had my rating go up and down. My overall rating (1200+ rides) is 4.8 my 500 ride rating just went from 4.78 up to 4.79 and kept a 5* rating through all rides last week even with a few surge. My overall rating for the last 4 months or so has stayed at 4.8 and hasn't moved.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Uber does nothing to keep good drivers, no financial incentives at all for long term "partners". I believe driver turnover is built into their plan. They expect the turnover and even welcome it. They welcome it because it keeps the Uber fleet in good condition (newer and less beat cars added) and the drivers enthusiastic. The odds are totally against the drivers keeping a high rating no matter how professional the drivers are. When you have drunks, crazy people, unreasonable people and sometimes people who weren't even in the car on the ride (using Uber to pick up a friend for example) doing the rating you're bound to run into a bunch of bad rating periods that will slowly wear down your rating. I was also a 4.87 when I was driving part time. Now after driving full time since Labor Day I'm down to 4.77. I've never seen the rating go up, only slowly down. So yes I believe your rating will drop over the next 300 rides just like it has for the first 300. You've already dropped from 5 to 4.87 on your first 300. What makes you think that trend won't continue?


Your analysis is not mathematically sound.

A 5 rating at the beginning is meaningless, it is a placeholder. 300 rides with a rating that was essentially static after a small sample of rides means, unless something changes, the rating will remain static ongoing.

I don't plan on changing anything and my rating has stayed in the same small range 4.86-4.88 since my 50th ride.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

We all know that death is inevitable,I'm trying hard to dilute the poison for a prolonged life than much faster options that are said to be easy and painless.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

limepro said:


> The deactivated drivers are the bottom 10%, staying above that is fairly simple. I have had my rating go up and down. My overall rating (1200+ rides) is 4.8 my 500 ride rating just went from 4.78 up to 4.79 and kept a 5* rating through all rides last week even with a few surge. My overall rating for the last 4 months or so has stayed at 4.8 and hasn't moved.


The long term overall trend is still down even with the little bump up from 4.78 to 4.8. It's a slow process. Just like you hit a week of 5's you'll eventually hit a week of 4's because of nothing you did or didn't do 


Matt Uterak said:


> Your analysis is not mathematically sound.
> 
> A 5 rating at the beginning is meaningless, it is a placeholder. 300 rides with a rating that was essentially static after a small sample of rides means, unless something changes, the rating will remain static ongoing.
> 
> I don't plan on changing anything and my rating has stayed in the same small range 4.86-4.88 since my 50th ride.


Well I'm not trying to be mathematically sound. Just observing a trend.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> The long term overall trend is still down even with the little bump up from 4.78 to 4.8. It's a slow process. Just like you hit a week of 5's you'll eventually hit a week of 4's because of nothing you did or didn't do
> 
> Well I'm not trying to be mathematically sound. Just observing a trend.


There's no evidence for such a trend. If you were to poll the most senior members of this forum, I imagine most of them have 4.8+ ratings. The typical driver maintains a rating between 4.75 and 4.80. The OP is not the typical Uber driver. He had 169 trips and sank to a 4.4. He either wasn't paying attention to that plummeting rating that popped up on his app and dashboard every day. Or he didn't care until it was too late.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I was told that you need to have 500 trips before they cancel you for low ratings. But I guess you got a lot of poor ratings. As for the more than have were not 5*, that's an easy math problem, but not necessarily accurate. In 160 rides, if you have 80 5* and 80 4*, that's 4.5. Otherwise, if only 2/3 of his rides were 5*, (106 out of 160), then the best he could get would be 54 4* which would be 4.66. To get down to 4.4 would require a portion of those 54 rides being less than 4*.

If you're still out there, OP, please enlighten us.

1) What is the year/make/model of your car?
2) What condition is it in?
3) Leather/cloth? Stains? Rips?
4) Do you smoke (inside or outside the car)?
5) Have you ever had any comments on the smell in your car - good or bad?

I hope that you can be reactivated, but only if you're going to be serious about providing excellent customer service. If you're a crappy driver, we don't want people to experience that as our 'brand'.

I really am trying to help - not just be a butt. Here's the reality - for the market you're in, you're doing worse than the majority of the other drivers that get the same passengers that you do - but don't get bad ratings from them as frequently. Find out why.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Coachman said:


> There's no evidence for such a trend. If you were to poll the most senior members of this forum, I imagine most of them have 4.8+ ratings. The typical driver maintains a rating between 4.75 and 4.80. The OP is not the typical Uber driver. He had 169 trips and sank to a 4.4. He either wasn't paying attention to that plummeting rating that popped up on his app and dashboard every day. Or he didn't care until it was too late.


I agree there is no evidence because Uber keeps all the data under lock and key. This is just my observation and mistrust of Uber. It is possible that the OP ran into a string of drunks or other bad raters early in his career or maybe pax didn't like his ethnic background or skin color. Maybe Huberis or Bart McCoy or PhoenicianBlind or Michael - Cleveland could chime in here.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> I agree there is no evidence because Uber keeps all the data under lock and key. This is just my observation and mistrust of Uber. It is possible that the OP ran into a string of drunks or other bad raters early in his career or maybe pax didn't like his ethnic background or skin color. Maybe Huberis or Bart McCoy or PhoenicianBlind or Michael - Cleveland could chime in here.


You don't have to ask just them. The whole forum has already had a chance to chime in...

Link: Post Your Ratings Thread


----------



## Wyreless (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey Guys n Gals. I am a newb. I have taken the time to read this entire thread and say thanks to you all. I do want to make sure most of the "Pros From Dover" (quote from MASH Movie for you younger folks). Is the "do not pick up PAX if a 5* or under a 4.7* (correct me on the 4.7* if in error) a definite? Also, I want to be perfectly clear on canceling and when can that hurt me, if ever.

I have not started driving yet, waiting on my vehicle to be processed through MD Inspection and DMV and a quality detail. Getting a Dark Metallic TAN 2007 Durango looks like almost show room new with black leather, so I feel I got the vehicle covered. When I was in my 20s, I drove a Wrecker for about 8 years and was good at it. So I can deal with the people and know the area. Just feels like that isnt quite enough. Almost sure I am not interested in nighttime drunk a-hole action as Im (50) just too old for that crap, although I understand sometimes you gotta just " grin and bear it!"

Thanks for your all's time. This thread has me worried shiteless about deactivation's 
OK sorry for the dissertation. Over to you !


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Coachman said:


> You don't have to ask just them. The whole forum has already had a chance to chime in...
> 
> Link: Post Your Ratings Thread


Sorry to late I already did


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Wyreless said:


> Hey Guys n Gals. I am a newb. I have taken the time to read this entire thread and say thanks to you all. I do want to make sure most of the "Pros From Dover" (quote from MASH Movie for you younger folks). Is the "do not pick up PAX if a 5* or under a 4.7* (correct me on the 4.7* if in error) a definite? Also, I want to be perfectly clear on canceling and when can that hurt me, if ever.
> 
> I have not started driving yet, waiting on my vehicle to be processed through MD Inspection and DMV and a quality detail. Getting a Dark Metallic TAN 2007 Durango looks like almost show room new with black leather, so I feel I got the vehicle covered. When I was in my 20s, I drove a Wrecker for about 8 years and was good at it. So I can deal with the people and know the area. Just feels like that isnt quite enough. Almost sure I am not interested in nighttime drunk a-hole action as Im (50) just too old for that crap, although I understand sometimes you gotta just " grin and bear it!"
> 
> ...


You shouldn't worry about it...it'll drive you crazy. Just accept it for what it is, do your best and Uber on!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Wyreless said:


> Hey Guys n Gals. I am a newb. I have taken the time to read this entire thread and say thanks to you all. I do want to make sure most of the "Pros From Dover" (quote from MASH Movie for you younger folks). Is the "do not pick up PAX if a 5* or under a 4.7* (correct me on the 4.7* if in error) a definite? Also, I want to be perfectly clear on canceling and when can that hurt me, if ever.
> 
> I have not started driving yet, waiting on my vehicle to be processed through MD Inspection and DMV and a quality detail. Getting a Dark Metallic TAN 2007 Durango looks like almost show room new with black leather, so I feel I got the vehicle covered. When I was in my 20s, I drove a Wrecker for about 8 years and was good at it. So I can deal with the people and know the area. Just feels like that isnt quite enough. Almost sure I am not interested in nighttime drunk a-hole action as Im (50) just too old for that crap, although I understand sometimes you gotta just " grin and bear it!"
> 
> ...


1. Learn your city. #1 complaint is navigation.
2. Take your first 20 rides as quickly as possible. Gets the jitters out and gives you an idea of how you are are doing.
3. If you need help on ratings, use the .8 .9 filter til you are up again.
4. 80% accept rate. Let low rated and 5* ping out
5. 90% cancel rate. Save for dubious pax. So you only really have to take 70% of the pings.

Been there. Done that. Ubering on again.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Wyreless said:


> Hey Guys n Gals. I am a newb. I have taken the time to read this entire thread and say thanks to you all. I do want to make sure most of the "Pros From Dover" (quote from MASH Movie for you younger folks). Is the "do not pick up PAX if a 5* or under a 4.7* (correct me on the 4.7* if in error) a definite? Also, I want to be perfectly clear on canceling and when can that hurt me, if ever.
> 
> I have not started driving yet, waiting on my vehicle to be processed through MD Inspection and DMV and a quality detail. Getting a Dark Metallic TAN 2007 Durango looks like almost show room new with black leather, so I feel I got the vehicle covered. When I was in my 20s, I drove a Wrecker for about 8 years and was good at it. So I can deal with the people and know the area. Just feels like that isnt quite enough. Almost sure I am not interested in nighttime drunk a-hole action as Im (50) just too old for that crap, although I understand sometimes you gotta just " grin and bear it!"
> 
> ...


Stop trolling.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Stop trolling.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> 1. Learn your city. #1 complaint is navigation.
> 2. Take your first 20 rides as quickly as possible. Gets the jitters out and gives you and idea of how you are are doing.
> 3. If you need help on ratings, use the .8 .9 filter til you are up again.
> 4. 80% accept rate. Let low rated and 5* ping out
> ...


Good Advice if you want to keep doing this gig! Let me ask you....if a driver were to accept all pings without using any filters would it eventually lead to deactivation?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

There are many smarmy, holier-than-thou 4.8 and above posters who say no. Most are not UberX.

Me, I'm an OK but not great driver. If I did it, I'd be out in 2 weeks, again. *With *filters I'm at a sweet 30 day 4.78. I have low expectations and am happy with that.


----------



## Wyreless (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks TAXPRO and SACTO. Two good answers in the first few minutes


----------



## Wyreless (Oct 26, 2015)

JimS said:


>


Makes two of us Jim. Must have that new youth "Total Entitlement" syndrome I hear all about these days.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> 5* often means new which means brutal ratings. As a rider you want a 4.8 or 4.9 rating. Here in Sacramento as a new driver I took lots of first timer newbies and got such a ratings hit I was deactivated. Took the class and wised up. I now skip them and have a 4.8 rating. If you have over 10 rides ask your next driver to give you a 4 and you will never have trouble getting a ride.


I take all 5's, but I make it a point to ask them if they are new based on their rating. If they say yes I simply educate them on how the rating system works. Problem solved.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

What, exactly is your spiel, and when do you give it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> I agree there is no evidence because Uber keeps all the data under lock and key. This is just my observation and mistrust of Uber. It is possible that the OP ran into a string of drunks or other bad raters early in his career or maybe pax didn't like his ethnic background or skin color. Maybe Huberis or Bart McCoy or PhoenicianBlind or Michael - Cleveland could chime in here.


I agree. It also helps to keep in mind that we are not just on a static rating scale but a dynamic scale comprised of all the other drivers in our market. The lowest rated drivers in a market get dropped to keep the best possible avg driver.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> What, exactly is your spiel, and when do you give it.





Sacto Burbs said:


> What, exactly is your spiel, and when do you give it.


Well I usually congratulate them on their perfect rating, and ask them does that mean they are new. If they say yes, then I just make some small talk and make sure they understand how the rating system works, as "there is a lot of confusion about that". I don't pay much attention to my daily or weekly ratings but I maintain a steady 4.87.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

So, if 50 is a "trial". Do those 50 *not *count after the 50th. For to be 4.6 in 100 rides. In other words. Do they "skip" the first 50, then they look at 51-150 (keeping 4.6 or higher within 100 rides) before they evaluate and deactivate. I did hear, Uber check for average every 100 rides, right? As long as there are no complaints


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

The deactivation advantage for Uber:

Replaces someone that knows who to cancel and who to pick up with someone who doesn't.
Replaces someone handing out Lyft promo codes with someone who doesn't.
Replaces someone surge savvy with someone who isn't.
Replaces someone unhappy with Uber with someone who isn't (yet).
Replaces someone that won't drive 10 minutes to pickup with someone that will. 
Replaces someone that insists on being paid a cancel fee with someone willing to wait 15 minutes. 
Replaces someone that avoids pukers with someone willing to clean that mess for nothing.

It's in their best interest to keep a fleet of ignorant drivers.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

FBM said:


> So, if 50 is a "trial". Do those 50 *not *count after the 50th. For to be 4.6 in 100 rides. In other words. Do they "skip" the first 50, then they look at 51-150 (keeping 4.6 or higher within 100 rides) before they evaluate and deactivate. I did hear, Uber check for average every 100 rides, right? As long as there are no complaints


There are no rules. They do whatever they please, whenever they please. Get those first 20 rides in one week. When you hit 4.75 start filtering your rides. Otherwise, you are golden.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> There are many smarmy, holier-than-thou 4.8 and above posters who say no. Most are not UberX.
> 
> Me, I'm an OK but not great driver. If I did it, I'd be out in 2 weeks, again. *With *filters I'm at a sweet 30 day 4.78. I have low expectations and am happy with that.


Hey, the new app tells me that the top 20%, top drivers, in Sacramento, only have a 4.77 star average.

Your city?


----------



## UberMeCrazy (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi All. New Driver. Six Weeks. Part-time, weekends. I appreciate all the advise. After a month I was so pleased I had a 4.54 (YES!) and then I got the dreaded warning email (WTF!) College town and many pax are 18-24. I wish I had found this earlier. I have a 4.65 now and hanging on. I am following the pax rating advise. My only ping tonight was a 3.5 so no go. I never even used to look at rider ratings. Uber already had me trained to get a perfect acceptance rate. Damn. If I have to give out water and hold the door open for snotty spoiled girls I'd rather flip burgers. Luckily most people are nice and I need the flexibility with my full-time so I hope to make this work. That's the killer. Most people are great and I like driving and 80%+ 5* but it's not good enough to overcome a few dbags. I've had to educate pax and ask for 5* to keep my rating up. I feel bad for full-timers who really need this. Anyway, thanks again everyone.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

trapper1960 said:


> I couldn't log in to my Uber account today. A few hours later I got a text and email saying my employment with Uber had been terminated because of a low rating. I was 4.4. Do you cut people loose that low? I had 160 trips.


This Uber Notice (culled from a recent new article) might exaplain a bit...


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> im about to be gone to 4.62, waters, mints, chargers 150 trips or so and only got wrong turned for a total of 8 minutes, maybe its the old car a good condition 2000 accord, always say how are you doing and thank you.......its a joke


Lose the freebies, you're trying to hard and they smell desperation. PAX are animals, treat them accordingly.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

UberMeCrazy said:


> Hi All. New Driver. Six Weeks. Part-time, weekends. I appreciate all the advise. After a month I was so pleased I had a 4.54 (YES!) and then I got the dreaded warning email (WTF!) College town and many pax are 18-24. I wish I had found this earlier. I have a 4.65 now and hanging on. I am following the pax rating advise. My only ping tonight was a 3.5 so no go. I never even used to look at rider ratings. Uber already had me trained to get a perfect acceptance rate. Damn. If I have to give out water and hold the door open for snotty spoiled girls I'd rather flip burgers. Luckily most people are nice and I need the flexibility with my full-time so I hope to make this work. That's the killer. Most people are great and I like driving and 80%+ 5* but it's not good enough to overcome a few dbags. I've had to educate pax and ask for 5* to keep my rating up. I feel bad for full-timers who really need this. Anyway, thanks again everyone.


GL but Uber doesn't work out as a part time gig for most people. It's too easy to have a few bad rides and be like F this I got another gig.
THe dabblers are why the retention rate is low. And if youre not making X amount per week for Uber youre on the bubble and that rating matters more.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Could be. I heard 10%. 50% are gone in short order. The stats for Uber are nutty. Who knows what is accurate? I have heard at any given moment, 50% of all drivers logged on have been driving no more than 30 days. If the numbers are wrong, I'd love to hear from someone who has some hard data.
> 
> Regardless, it sure isn't much of a bell curve that's for sure. Strange distribution right?


30 days is probably about the time a part timer quits so that would explain the high turn over. I think Uber is less likely to deactivate someone consistently pulling in $500 a week averages without a lot of complaints as opposed to a uber tourist who drives inconsistently with low average revenue. That driver is less valuable to Uber and a prime candidate for the deactivation spread sheet. When they go to pay for insurance they are going to be showing stats on all the deactivation's to prove that they are running a tight ship, but they are just numbers at that point. If they have two drivers both rated 4.5 and one grossed $750 week averages and the other grossed $250 week averages, who do you think is getting cut?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

DriverX said:


> 30 days is probably about the time a part timer quits so that would explain the high turn over. I think Uber is less likely to deactivate someone consistently pulling in $500 a week averages without a lot of complaints as opposed to a uber tourist who drives inconsistently with low average revenue. That driver is less valuable to Uber and a prime candidate for the deactivation spread sheet. When they go to pay for insurance they are going to be showing stats on all the deactivation's to prove that they are running a tight ship, but they are just numbers at that point. If they have two drivers both rated 4.5 and one grossed $750 week averages and the other grossed $250 week averages, who do you think is getting cut?


I have no idea what drives their final decision. I personally do not see evidence Uber is focused on running a profitable ship. Uber is more about Ponzi over Profit.

As a general rule, I would guess the person who drives so little they only gross $250 is such a casual driver, if it is reflected in a low rating too, well they are just as likely to be done shortly by their own choice. Things get serious for most after 500 rides. Someone only grossing $250 a week (or less) isn't going to accrue very many trips..... The bottom line is that if I had to guess the lower grossing person is already less committed and likely not to last more than 6 months under the best of circumstances. Just a hunch.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> I bet all it took was 3 seconds to copy/paste that canned response by the CSR. Wonder if I could get a job there writing canned responses lol


I'd be so good at canned responses. The only problem with them is there's only so many uber needs.

I rather be the person that does the copy and paste than the one whose contracted to do it initially.

But there are folks who do a horrible job of copy and paste--as I've received one of those canned responses from another big company; an apology of sorts but it was still in the template mode, so super obvious


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

trapper1960 said:


> I couldn't log in to my Uber account today. A few hours later I got a text and email saying my employment with Uber had been terminated because of a low rating. I was 4.4. Do you cut people loose that low? I had 160 trips.


In most markets, the threshold is around 4.7. And that's why I won't pick up any riders with a rating lower than 4.7. If the threshold is valid for drivers, then it is surely valid for riders.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

When someone goes to class to get reactivated. Does Uber like erase the current rating, 4.4 for this example. Then start you over?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

trapper1960 said:


> Your math is bad. More than two-thirds of my ratings are five star.


Keep in mind other Uber drivers might use you, then low rate you to (hopefully) thin you from the herd. Remember, depending on the location, the more drivers, the less potential for earnings you'll have. It's the reason why cities put caps on taxi's.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

I start Uber driving next week. I have been a Uber customer/passenger about 20 times. I never realized the importance to the driver of getting a 5 star rating. I usually left 5 stars and almost always tip a buck or two. However, I have been brutal with a few guys who were poor/unsafe drivers and/or spoke very poor English. Do most noob uber passengers realize how important it is to give 5 stars after a ride. I could see a driver being nice and giving great friendly service and for whatever petty reasin, the passenger leaves 3 or 4 stars instead of 5. Discuss please.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

FBM said:


> When someone goes to class to get reactivated. Does Uber like erase the current rating, 4.4 for this example. Then start you over?


Nope. You have to haul yourself out of the hole. Which you do by only taking 4.8 and 4.9 pax.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

UbeRoBo said:


> I could see a driver being nice and giving great friendly service and for whatever petty reasin, the passenger leaves 3 or 4 stars instead of 5.


It's the smallest amount of power that could ever possibly go to someone's head. I look at my weekly report and I have 45 rides. 44 of them 5*.
<shoulder shrug> you can't please everyone, and I try to remember who wasn't happy at destination.... just stupid petty use of a stupid petty rating system.

"Hmm, I would give Diesel 5 stars, but I noticed he changed lanes without using his turn signal that one time..."


----------



## xristy (Nov 22, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> So I would think this subject matter near and dear to you. Let me guess you signed with no referral from a knowledgable Uber friend? Did uber just send you out with some water and mints.


LOL, I was a Correctional Officer so love your slogan.


----------



## xristy (Nov 22, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> We're all on the path to deactivation. It's just a longer path for some but it leads to the same place. Only 3 things you can count on Death, Taxes and Deactivation


Haha, this is just an adventure to me. First day got 4.75. I am a slow learner of savvyness. I deal with horses mostly not people. I have written way too many support requests. They probably hate me already. Maybe I should start a horse and buggy service.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

xristy said:


> Haha, this is just an adventure to me. First day got 4.75. I am a slow learner of savvyness. I deal with horses mostly not people. I have written way too many support requests. They probably hate me already. Maybe I should start a horse and buggy service.


You can bring back the Pony Express! LOL


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

lol 11 rides yesterday, waters, chargers, didnt get lost, very polite.......3.75 rating, under quality review already, maybe its the old car a 2000 accord in good condition , wth.......what about clothes I usually wear sweats and a hoodie is that it? gonna try some nice clothes I guess


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> lol 11 rides yesterday, waters, chargers, didnt get lost, very polite.......3.75 rating, under quality review already, maybe its the old car a 2000 accord in good condition , wth.......what about clothes I usually wear sweats and a hoodie is that it? gonna try some nice clothes I guess


I wear jeans with a tshirt of some kind.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

dnlbaboof said:


> lol 11 rides yesterday, waters, chargers, didnt get lost, very polite.......3.75 rating, under quality review already, maybe its the old car a 2000 accord in good condition , wth.......what about clothes I usually wear sweats and a hoodie is that it? gonna try some nice clothes I guess


Only pick up 4.8 and 4.9 pax. Skip all others.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Only pick up 4.8 and 4.9 pax. Skip all others.


whats your acceptance rate and does uber bust your balls for it?


----------



## xristy (Nov 22, 2015)

the whole rating system is stupid. Thinning a herd by messing with another driver's ratings won't change anything except for hurt one person. People who do crap like that usually quit or they would be ambitious not scandalous. Uber should just drop the ratings period. Who cares? If a customer has a big enough problem they have other ways to complain. Maybe I'll ride Uber and give a bunch of 5 stars. and put in the comments how stupid their rating drivers by stars is. What kind of company thinks this would be effective? I will drive for them but I am going to figure out what lame came up with this business plan. Maybe someone with some sense will buy them out if they are that shallow they will have other issues and eventually implode.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

xristy said:


> Haha, this is just an adventure to me. First day got 4.75. I am a slow learner of savvyness. I deal with horses mostly not people. I have written way too many support requests. They probably hate me already. Maybe I should start a horse and buggy service.


We're your support right here


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

dnlbaboof said:


> whats your acceptance rate and does uber bust your balls for it?


Your acceptance rate can be 80%. I'm very part time, and so my rate is about 50%. No evil emails. But plenty of high rated pax out there in SF land. Wait for them. If you do it for just 2 weeks your ratings will go up. Try it for just 1 week and see.


----------



## Muffinscupcake (Oct 30, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Take the class and start only picking up 4.8 and 4.9 pax. Worked for me.


This only works if you can see the rating and we cant see ratings in chicago anymore


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Muffinscupcake said:


> This only works if you can see the rating and we cant see ratings in chicago anymore


I take it you ares still expected to rate your pax?


----------



## Muffinscupcake (Oct 30, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I take it you ares still expected to rate your pax?


Yes but we dant see their rating so its useless . Its clear that uber dont deactivate pax for low ratings anyway . This is the most stressful job I have ever had and that says alot .


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Muffinscupcake said:


> This only works if you can see the rating and we cant see ratings in chicago anymore


Can't see ratings... hmmm too many low rated pax were not getting picked up, huh? So in typical Uber fashion, the easiest way to fix that is to Scruber the drivers. Again.

How long after drop off does the rating screen disappear if you don't submit a rating? Lyft takes about 10 minutes - which I use on Sunday afternoon to my advantage to keep the clock running towards my 50 hours, but don't want a pax - I get left alone for a few minutes and the clock is still running.


----------



## Muffinscupcake (Oct 30, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Can't see ratings... hmmm too many low rated pax were not getting picked up, huh? So in typical Uber fashion, the easiest way to fix that is to Scruber the drivers. Again.
> 
> How long after drop off does the rating screen disappear if you don't submit a rating? Lyft takes about 10 minutes - which I use on Sunday afternoon to my advantage to keep the clock running towards my 50 hours, but don't want a pax - I get left alone for a few minutes and the clock is still running.


With uber we have to rate the pax , I dont think there is a way around it . I got a request from a pax thatwas a 4.3 before . Its no way I was picking that pax up


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

5 rated trips 2 5 stars 3 4 stars Im getting canned dressed all nice today, someone used the charger, everyone seemed nice must be the 2000 accord lol this job is a total joke all pax had high ratings


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> 5 rated trips 2 5 stars 3 4 stars Im getting canned dressed all nice today, someone used the charger, everyone seemed nice must be the 2000 accord lol this job is a total joke all pax had high ratings


pax in car = look them in he eye , acknowledge them "hey hows it going(or similar local hello)"
swipe app = verify dropoff location, alriight lets go 
"Let me know if you'd like me to adjust the air or the stereo"
start driving say something obvious about the weather today (now pax will either start a convo-which you maintain every once in while or remain quiet/withdrawn which you respect)
"If you're thirsty, there's a bottled water back there"
few blocks from destination = "let me know when we get up here exactly where you'd like to be dropped off"

finish = "Thanks for the trip, if you liked the safe ride, vote me 5 stars"


----------



## Angelico santana (Sep 8, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> Why do you think everyone will be deactivated? Will my rating average of 4.87 magically drop over the next 300 rides vs the first 300 rides?


Over 400 rides, went from 4.84 to 4.82 in one day because of Uberpool.


----------



## East Bay Grease (local81) (Sep 28, 2015)

Been with uber since December last year part time and lately full time or close since september and I just got a notice to take s class or else because of s 4.59 rat ing last week. This was right after my congratulatory email from them telling me of my present 5 star rating. All the literature and policy says a "consistent" low rating qualifies for deactivation but I'm forced to take a class that I teach driving specialties and professionalism for chauffeur's What a joke.


----------



## East Bay Grease (local81) (Sep 28, 2015)

FBM said:


> When someone goes to class to get reactivated. Does Uber like erase the current rating, 4.4 for this example. Then start you over?


No


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> im about to be gone to 4.62, waters, mints, chargers 150 trips or so and only got wrong turned for a total of 8 minutes, maybe its the old car a good condition 2000 accord, always say how are you doing and thank you.......its a joke


welcome to the newber world order!


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

East Bay Grease (local81) said:


> Been with uber since December last year part time and lately full time or close since september and I just got a notice to take s class or else because of s 4.59 rat ing last week. This was right after my congratulatory email from them telling me of my present 5 star rating. All the literature and policy says a "consistent" low rating qualifies for deactivation but I'm forced to take a class that I teach driving specialties and professionalism for chauffeur's What a joke.


this gUber stuff is serious s***.


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> pax in car = look them in he eye , acknowledge them "hey hows it going(or similar local hello)"
> swipe app = verify dropoff location, alriight lets go
> "Let me know if you'd like me to adjust the air or the stereo"
> start driving say something obvious about the weather today (now pax will either start a convo-which you maintain every once in while or remain quiet/withdrawn which you respect)
> ...


thanks for the advise. I might as well ask if pax need their house cleaned and dish washed. that will surely get me 5 stars.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

4.8 here, and I drove late nights (7pm to 3am) in Chicago. How hard can it be?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Sludge said:


> 4.8 here, and I drove late nights (7pm to 3am) in Chicago. How hard can it be?


No need to be that judgemental. Chicago is a much larger market - and as I understand it, the way that Uber uses the ratings to drop drivers is not the same _hard number_ in every market - 
it's not a 'number' like 4.6 or 4.4... 
they cut the lowest rated x% of drivers to bring the average for the market up.
For example: if a market has 1000 drivers and the #100 lowest driver is a 4.6, then everyone 4.6 and below is deactivated. That cleans house and keeps the average rating of all drivers combines high.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Sludge said:


> 4.8 here, and I drove late nights (7pm to 3am) in Chicago. How hard can it be?


TBF Chicago has some low standards.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

If your overall rating drops below 4.5 > then they suspend your account - but in order to get it reactivated you would have to attend a class which is roughly $60. 

But if you live near a partner support center - a rep there may make an exception. Just try to be as nice as possible though , and he/she may go the extra mile to get you reactivated.


----------



## prosidius (Dec 7, 2015)

For whatever reason, my experience has been to drive later at night for higher ratings. I've driven in the daytime and found my ratings crash but in the evening and later at night, I tend to get more 5's. Still, my rating has been a bit of a roller coaster. I got a deactivation warning when my rating was 4.33 at around 100 trips completed, and my rating has slowly risen since then, to about a 4.67-4.7 with about 300 trips done.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

prosidius said:


> For whatever reason, my experience has been to drive later at night for higher ratings.
> I've driven in the daytime and found my ratings crash but in the evening and later at night, I tend to get more 5's.


Hey Wisconsin !!

This is more common than you might think.

Some drivers do extremely well during the day (airports, rides to work)
but they find it to be more of a challenge in the night time hours.
I think it's because they're trying to operate the same way at night
as they normally would while serving the daytime crowd.

Same thing for evening and late nite driving, compared to the day.
Everyone's friendly with them at night, good ratings, smooth sailing, 
(lot's of 5's, plenty of "gratitude") but during the day it just not the same 
You can't be a niteclub bouncer at a breakfast and brunch function.
The ratings will suffer and personalities clash. Two different worlds.

I would propose that there is something behind this. Let's say you're putting on
a "daytime show" for your afternoon riders. That works for mornings and afternoons,
even early evenings, but when the sun goes down and the moon and stars are out,
it just doesn't play well. You have to have a night time show for your PM audience.

For sure, the night crowd is different and they often respond differently, especially late night.

Adjust everything accordingly and play to your audience. 
If "form follows function", then it could be said "ratings require rotation".
(hmmm...that sounds pretty good)

That's Show Business  !


----------



## prosidius (Dec 7, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Hey Wisconsin !!
> 
> This is more common than you might think.
> 
> ...


I tend to be quiet while driving, usually only saying hello, and only talking if the rider engages a conversation (probobly why my rating is still low). I just kind of figured people riding in the daytime are doing errands, going to work, stuff they don't want to do, so they're less happy where as the night crowd is "YAY WEEKEND!" and are happy, so they rate higher.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

prosidius said:


> I tend to be quiet while driving, usually only saying hello, and only talking if the rider engages a conversation (probobly why my rating is still low). I just kind of figured people riding in the daytime are doing errands, going to work, stuff they don't want to do, so they're less happy where as the night crowd is "YAY WEEKEND!" and are happy, so they rate higher.


That's true, that's true ! But see, that's how you kick off the Prosidius Show !
And now, Ladies and Gentlemen,
It's time for another episode of Drive n' Shine !
I'm your Host and Driver, Prosidius !
(applause*****applause*****)
Today, our guest is, what is your name again ?
(passenger: who, me ?)
you look at the app, you see his name is Marvin.
Our guest today is Marvin every one !
(keep in mind, there's only two people in the car)
Let's give it up for Marvin from Germantown !
(applause *****) and you take it from there.
Not really, I'm just painting a picture of sorts but, you can find a happy medium.
If they don't want to talk, no problem. Try a different tactic.

Everyone has something they respond to and each one is different.

Sure, some people are doing stuff they don't want to do like going to work and running late,
errands and the like, but they are YOUR PASSENGERS, for that few minutes, they are yours.
Uber may have sent them to you via the app and they have their ways of reminding you of this
from time to time, but it's still your show. I hope you do well in the days and continue to excel at night.

BTW, I don't know what the hell I'm taking about...don't listen to me.


----------



## scoobydoobydoo (Jan 3, 2016)

What do you do about a rider that is ticked off about the surge price and goes on and on about uber gouging them and this is their last ride and the drivers make too much money during surge and blah, blah, blah...then give you a low rating because of surge?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

scoobydoobydoo said:


> What do you do about a rider that is ticked off about the surge price
> and goes on and on about uber gouging them and this is their last ride and the drivers make too much money during surge and
> blah, blah, blah...then give you a low rating because of surge?


Do ? Just an opinion here, but what you do is take the money.

Now about the ticked off rider because of surge price.

If the equation is: pax ticked off over price against driver and Uber, then you balance out the equation.
Empathize with the rider. Take up his or her side of the argument. You take uber rides too (maybe that's true).
You absolutely hate it when you have to pay surge price to uber. Just like the high price of gasoline or groceries.
Now the equation is: Driver and Rider together in agreement, ticked off over surge price vs. Uber.
Why do they do this to both of us ? Now you guys are best buddies. How can you not give your best buddy a good rating ?

Tell them anything you want. Be creative. Just get them to stfu about specifically what you're getting paid,
because one, that's none of their business and two, it's a reminder that they're in an Uber, instead of catching
a ride with their brand-new best buddy, who have been through so much together, have so much in common,
are tired of all this surge, on and on and hopefully it won't wear off until they exit the car and rate you 5 stars.

Otherwise, they're just a**holes and what can you do with an a**hole ?

It's your game and you have the ball. Choose how you want to run it.
After all, if it were only ratings we were after, instead of surging fares,
which is really what we're after when we're out there, that'd be easy.

There's not a book on any of this worth reading, unless it's the one you're capable of writing for yourself.
That's the best source material on the subject, your own experiences. Trust yourself.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

scoobydoobydoo said:


> What do you do about a rider that is ticked off about the surge price and goes on and on about uber gouging...


Lol... Why, you just negotiate a lower fare with them, as you are allowed in your contract. Lol


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

joeactuary said:


> So embarrassing! Duh. OK, i see how it is very possible to have a 4.4 rating if you drive mostly late nights then.


I drive late nights and have a 4.91 for Uber and 4.90 for Lyft.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

trapper1960 said:


> I couldn't log in to my Uber account today. A few hours later I got a text and email saying my employment with Uber had been terminated because of a low rating. I was 4.4. Do you cut people loose that low? I had 160 trips.


No. As the great Tom Jones once said, it's not unusual.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

purchase rides with friends phone, drop pin by your car, pickup, drive a block. 5 star it. repeat for 
$4.70x20= $94, driver would be paid $2.40 x 20 = $48, repeat another 15 times on this money.

So for $100 bucks you can buy yourself 35 5 stars added to your average.
results 160 trips.
((137*5)+(23*1))/160=4.42
after $100
((172*5)+(23*1))/195=4.52
after $200
((207*5)+(23*1))/230=4.6
just drive for lyft. screw it. 
beg everyone for 5 stars like a homeless man. uber would like us all homeless it seems, live in our cars, driving pax around. 
$4 hr contractors.


----------



## KSaint (Feb 12, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> 5 rated trips 2 5 stars 3 4 stars Im getting canned dressed all nice today, someone used the charger, everyone seemed nice must be the 2000 accord lol this job is a total joke all pax had high ratings


How do you drive a 2000 vehicle? I have to have a vehicle that is less than 10 years old


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

KSaint said:


> How do you drive a 2000 vehicle? I have to have a vehicle that is less than 10 years old


you cant anymore in california its 15 years or less now so 2001 or newer.


----------



## KSaint (Feb 12, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> you cant anymore in california its 15 years or less now so 2001 or newer.


That's better than 2006 or newer in Toronto.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

*So, isn't it amazing how some drivers can maintain 4.8, even 4.9 ratings, and others can't? But it's never the driver's fault that their rating is low, right?*


----------



## KSaint (Feb 12, 2016)

Sludge said:


> *So, isn't it amazing how some drivers can maintain 4.8, even 4.9 ratings, and others can't? But it's never the driver's fault that their rating is low, right?*


I somewhat agree.

Although I'd also have to say that some are able to maintain those ratings without having to work as hard.

I find it really easy to always be at 4.85 or higher. And I think it has most to do with being female. Especially with female pax. Women love women drivers.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

ok, just started driving, have about 13 trips, had 9 total ratings 8 ratings 5 star, 1, 1 star. reason for 1 star? well first guy puts in app 12 hamiliton st. we get there he said this not right i wanted 12th and hamiliton st so i take him there. next he asks me to wait for him he will be 5 minutes or so, i say well just request a pickup and i should still be in area. he says its not his account and dont have it on his phone. im like well i dont know. he gets out i leave.. well thats why i got a 1 star. im NEW, my rating is now at a 4.56 will I be locked out already?????


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

milooo said:


> ok, just started driving, have about 13 trips, had 9 total ratings 8 ratings 5 star, 1, 1 star. reason for 1 star? well first guy puts in app 12 hamiliton st. we get there he said this not right i wanted 12th and hamiliton st so i take him there. next he asks me to wait for him he will be 5 minutes or so, i say well just request a pickup and i should still be in area. he says its not his account and dont have it on his phone. im like well i dont know. he gets out i leave.. well thats why i got a 1 star. im NEW, my rating is now at a 4.56 will I be locked out already?????


i heard a guy in your exact situation in vegas, he gave like 7 rides and they wanted him to take the class already LOL, he went to lyft they probably will give you more time but uber is a joke. the 1 stars are killers, uber is trash my rating is low like a 4.68, barely above the limit but I quit anyways. sick of picking up strangers its kind of weird, especially when you pick up a gang banger.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

milooo said:


> ok, just started driving, have about 13 trips, had 9 total ratings 8 ratings 5 star, 1, 1 star. ............im NEW, my rating is now at a 4.56 will I be locked out already?????


Take a deep breath, relax. Hit it again tomorrow. If it were earlier in the day, or if it was a busy weekend, 
you could even pull this up right now, but if you're feeling a bit rattled by ratings, just take a little break.
Do another dozen rides or so. Watch how your averages will level out a little. Do another 10 or 15 rides.
Provided you get mostly 5's and an occasional 4 here and there, your rating should gradually rise back into
the safe zone. Use this brief beginners period as a learning experience. Be yourself. Above all, be safe.


----------



## KSaint (Feb 12, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Lol... Why, you just negotiate a lower fare with them, as you are allowed in your contract. Lol


How?

Sorry if your comment was sarcasm and missed it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KSaint said:


> How?
> Sorry if your comment was sarcasm and missed it.


pure snark on my part!
But read section 4.1 of your Uber driver agreement.
See this thread: https://uberpeople.net/threads/can-we-deny-rides-to-non-account-holders.60132/#post-817202


----------



## KSaint (Feb 12, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> pure snark on my part!
> But read section 4.1 of your Uber driver agreement.
> See this thread: https://uberpeople.net/threads/can-we-deny-rides-to-non-account-holders.60132/#post-817202


Thanks. .

So is it bad that I will complete a trip a couple mins out to quiet a surge-complaining pax?


----------



## Punkygurly74 (Oct 21, 2015)

Sludge said:


> *So, isn't it amazing how some drivers can maintain 4.8, even 4.9 ratings, and others can't? But it's never the driver's fault that their rating is low, right?*


So, I have no exact data and my experience is completely anecdotal. I maintain between a 4.8 and 4.9, but, it did drop once to 4.7 (I even posted about it) because I received "feedback" - i.e. generic messages from Uber. My background includes a BA in history, teaching, adult education, training and working in some capacity in CS for over 20 years. We all have our issues and we know our blind spots and our weaknesses (if we are being completely honest) - and the 2 reports I received were odd and made no sense. I *think* I know what it was and had nothing to do with anything besides the fact that I'm not a small girl and the other one was because I turned down an invite if you catch my drift. Meaning, in my opinion, sometimes your rating has nothing to do with facts and should not be given much weight.

Uber's Customer Service is less than stellar, nor are they consistent. Every company that wants to make money from consumers identify themselves as customer focused/driven..etc etc The really good ones, have policies and procedures and none of them operate on this blind belief that the consumer is always right. However, by not implementing real ratings, ways to dispute/resolved issues, real driver development and training....the ratings are nothing more than a popularity contest. Also, this odd business practice is not only doing a disservice to anyone who chooses to drive for Uber for any period of time as well as the consumers.


----------



## KSaint (Feb 12, 2016)

Punkygurly74 said:


> So, I have no exact data and my experience is completely anecdotal. I maintain between a 4.8 and 4.9, but, it did drop once to 4.7 (I even posted about it) because I received "feedback" - i.e. generic messages from Uber. My background includes a BA in history, teaching, adult education, training and working in some capacity in CS for over 20 years. We all have our issues and we know our blind spots and our weaknesses (if we are being completely honest) - and the 2 reports I received were odd and made no sense. I *think* I know what it was and had nothing to do with anything besides the fact that I'm not a small girl and the other one was because I turned down an invite if you catch my drift. Meaning, in my opinion, sometimes your rating has nothing to do with facts and should not be given much weight.
> 
> Uber's Customer Service is less than stellar, nor are they consistent. Every company that wants to make money from consumers identify themselves as customer focused/driven..etc etc The really good ones, have policies and procedures and none of them operate on this blind belief that the consumer is always right. However, by not implementing real ratings, ways to dispute/resolved issues, real driver development and training....the ratings are nothing more than a popularity contest. Also, this odd business practice is not only doing a disservice to anyone who chooses to drive for Uber for any period of time as well as the consumers.


You make some valid points!

My experience with customer service however has been the opposite. Just emailed them for the fourth time this morning. Will post outcome later.

On another note, I'm not sure why men think they can make inappropriate demands of their uber driver. So gross. Luckily my no's haven't impacted my rating yet as I can see how that could easily become a big problem for me.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KSaint said:


> Thanks. .
> 
> So is it bad that I will complete a trip a couple mins out to quiet a surge-complaining pax?


yeah - IMO that's bad because you are allowing Uber to build their brand and fuel their growth at YOUR expense. 
(The rider knew full well that they ACCEPTED the surge pricing before you started the trip)

Don't be used by Uber. 
You are driving for your own benefit - not theirs. 
If the experience over all - and any trip inparticular - is not serving your best interest, then it's not worth doing; 
Volunteer at a senior center, it'll cost you less, do more for the world, and you'll feel better about it.


----------



## KSaint (Feb 12, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> yeah - IMO that's bad because you are allowing Uber to build their brand and fuel their growth at YOUR expense. (The rider knew full well that they ACCEPTED the surge pricing before you started the trip)
> 
> Don't be used by Uber. You are driving for your own benefit - not theirs. If the experience over all - and any trip inparticular - is not serving your best interest, then it's not worth doing... go volunteer at a senior center, it'll cost you less, do more for the world, and you'll feel better about it.


You make a good point. Guess I've gotten too worried about getting a low rating and that leading to deactivation.

As a single mom (I do have a great full time job) this allows me to have some fun with my kids and not sweat the bill.

ie: I saved everything I made with uber for 6 months and we took a vacay. 

So it does have it's perks. I get the points people are making about the company not paying it's fair share. Hopefully with some more regulations the scales will balance a little more.

No other job allows me to work for an hour at a time. If they did, I would go there.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KSaint said:


> No other job allows me to work for an hour at a time. If they did, I would go there.


uh, well there are plenty of those...
but you don't wan't to go there!
(and they're only legal in certain counties in the US)


----------



## KSaint (Feb 12, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> uh, well there are plenty of those...
> but you don't wan't to go there!
> (and they're only legal in certain counties in the US)


Hahaha. Touché. 

And no we don't. Lol


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KSaint said:


> Hahaha. Touché.
> And no we don't.


reminds me of an MC Hammer song: 'You Can't Touché That'


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> Take the uber class to improve your ratings and then you would be reactivited


I should take the class for my Lyft account.


----------



## Punkygurly74 (Oct 21, 2015)

KSaint said:


> You make some valid points!
> 
> My experience with customer service however has been the opposite. Just emailed them for the fourth time this morning. Will post outcome later.
> 
> On another note, I'm not sure why men think they can make inappropriate demands of their uber driver. So gross. Luckily my no's haven't impacted my rating yet as I can see how that could easily become a big problem for me.


I am glad you have not. The worst I had was some 20 something year old putting his hand down my shirt, which I immediately had to grab and remove - I think he said owww too lol

I hope it goes well. They resolve the basic stuff quickly and efficiently such as when my uber app has ended a ride right after I picked up the pax. Or when I have needed a fares price adjusted. They are great with the basics...however, beyond that - they will not respond to direct questions. This is poor internal customer service. They give you canned responses to avoid answering the question. Then at this point you are so frustrated you give up which is their hope. So, I only contact them with a fix this or adjust this problem.


----------



## KSaint (Feb 12, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> reminds me of an MC Hammer song: 'You Can't Touché That'


Something like that.


----------



## KSaint (Feb 12, 2016)

Punkygurly74 said:


> I am glad you have not. The worst I had was some 20 something year old putting his had down my shirt, which I immediately had to grab and remove - I think he said owww too lol
> 
> I hope it goes well. They resolve the basic stuff quickly and efficiently such as when my uber app has ended a ride right after I picked up the pax. Or when I have needed a fares price adjusted. They are great with the basics...however, beyond that - they will not respond to direct questions. This is poor internal customer service. They give you canned responses to avoid answering the question. Then at this point you are so frustrated you give up which is their hope. So, I only contact them with a fix this or adjust this problem.


You're right. It's only been basics for me. Getting my new insurance doc out of 'pending' status. Fare adjustment etc.


----------



## KSaint (Feb 12, 2016)

Punkygurly74 said:


> I am glad you have not. The worst I had was some 20 something year old putting his had down my shirt, which I immediately had to grab and remove - I think he said owww too lol
> 
> I hope it goes well. They resolve the basic stuff quickly and efficiently such as when my uber app has ended a ride right after I picked up the pax. Or when I have needed a fares price adjusted. They are great with the basics...however, beyond that - they will not respond to direct questions. This is poor internal customer service. They give you canned responses to avoid answering the question. Then at this point you are so frustrated you give up which is their hope. So, I only contact them with a fix this or adjust this problem.


I had to ask a group of guys to leave my vehicle one night. I got out of my van and threatened to dial 911 if they didn't get out.

They were telling made up stories of stuff they'd done with me earlier that night. Got kind of intense and scary. I emailed uber about that trip and got an apology email. Sorry I had to go through that. I don't drive after midnight anymore.


----------



## OnTheRoadAgain (Apr 19, 2015)

A 4.4 is not good. Do you have bad body odor. Do you shower and change your shorts once a day?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

trapper1960 said:


> I couldn't log in to my Uber account today. A few hours later I got a text and email saying my employment with Uber had been terminated because of a low rating. I was 4.4. Do you cut people loose that low? I had 160 trips.


if you're a real nice guy then it's probably something you're unaware of like body odor, -- better check these things. if you're a grumpy type -- well, see a lot of people are unaware of their shortcomings you need to have somebody give you a real good assessment of you and improve yourself. uber seems to think that it's about giving people free water , opening doors , etc., but you know something I stop giving free water but I do open the doors for ladies. funny thing I noticed my rating starting to rise after I bought an Ivy cap which has kind of a working man's look-- a humble look, I think it improved things , I don't know , maybe not.
also although you have a GPS your ratings will improve if you know the city real well because sometimes the GPS doesn't work that well, I know my city really well and quite often disagree with the route the GPS is taking me


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

I had 4.4 driver once. I thought that SOB was going to get us killed. WHY drive like a madman for .85 cents a mile. I think he had a death wish...


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I've seen many drivers get deactivated much earlier than 4.4. Here In Chicago if your rating is 4.6 your done. If your a good person, and easy to talk to you should have a 4.85 easily. I gave up on Uber after April but I walked away with a 4.87 rating after 299 rides.
Happy Ubering/Lyfting


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

SuckA said:


> I've seen many drivers get deactivated much earlier than 4.4. Here In Chicago if your rating is 4.6 your done. If your a good person, and easy to talk to you should have a 4.85 easily. I gave up on Uber after April but I walked away with a 4.87 rating after 299 rides.
> Happy Ubering/Lyfting


I told Uber a while back to deactivate me with a 4.95 rating. Just can't drive on those rates.


----------



## Psuwildthing (Aug 4, 2016)

I have a 4.6 currently 80 percent of my rides are 4 9 percent 4s 5 percent 3s 2 percent are 2s and 4 percent are 1s. I give the same ride Everytime. I think some of the low ratings were when I stated the crack down on fraternity's at Penn State but oh well. It's hard to raise up your ratings but easy for them to decline. Also I heard that some drivers will help riders request rides so that they can rate past drivers on their accounts as low numbers.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

joeactuary said:


> So more than half of your riders rated you less than 5 stars... Yeah, that's pretty bad. Even if you drive mostly late night.


More than half the riders don't rate , you mean half the raters. and if only 10% give you a 1 you are fired.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Actually go apply for unemployment anyway.


If you didn't pay into unemployment you can't collect it, plus when you are fired you have to wait at least 6 weeks to collect. You know Uber will not pay their portion of unemployment payments. I don't even know if independent contractors can get unemployment.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

ZOMBIE ALERT!!!

This thread is almost two years old, and most of the posters probably no longer drive. Just sayin'...


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

trapper1960 said:


> I couldn't log in to my Uber account today. A few hours later I got a text and email saying my employment with Uber had been terminated because of a low rating. I was 4.4. Do you cut people loose that low? I had 160 trips.


Your car is a 2000 model?? The latest cars are supposed to be no more than 15 years old. Regardless, I believe your old car is what is killing your ratings.


----------



## Rollo Tomassi (Aug 29, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You could have had 135 five star ratings and 25 one star ratings
> and still come up with a 4.4... and been deactivated.


Anyone who has 25 one-star ratings deserves to be deactivated.


trapper1960 said:


> Your math is bad. More than two-thirds of my ratings are five star.


Your math is bad, too. It may be arithmetically correct, but it's bad from a service perspective, if you care about such trivialities. If a third of your riders are giving you (on average) a rating of less than 3.5, you shouldn't work in a service industry. It gives the professionals a bad name.


trapper1960 said:


> Your math is bad. More than two-thirds of my ratings are five star.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Rollo Tomassi said:


> Anyone who has 25 one-star ratings deserves to be deactivated.
> 
> Your math is bad, too. It may be arithmetically correct, but it's bad from a service perspective, if you care about such trivialities. If a third of your riders are giving you (on average) a rating of less than 3.5, you shouldn't work in a service industry. It gives the professionals a bad name.


do you seriously not understand that fewer than 50% of a drivers rides are even rated by customers - and that those who do rate, tend to be those who want to voice a complaint rather than a compliment - and that some unknown % of poor ratings are for things that are 100% out of the driver's control (and are actually complaints about Uber's pricing, app, GPS use/failure, etc.)? You appear not to have any understanding customer satisfaction statistics or consumer behavior.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Take the class and start only picking up 4.8 and 4.9 pax. Worked for me.


Yes be selective. I rarely pick up PAX under 4.7 anymore. I've learned my lesson.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

you gotta play the game man. I don't drive at night. its not safe at all and the kind of riders you get at night are all idiots. ive been driving for uber for 4 years now and I have never had a crazy rider. I live in a middle to upper class neighborhood so I don't have to deal with all the riff raff. plus I grew up in the area I drive in so I know where all the bad spots are. just don't drive at night man. nobody's forcing you to drive. I don't understand why people complain about taking drunk riders. if you don't wanna do it you don't have to.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

4.4? No. As Tom Jones says, it's not unusual.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

This OP is from 2015. I think is beyond reading advice


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)




----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

The Uber App is down to 2 of 5 stars on the Apple and Android App stores... I kinda hope they'll get deactivated


----------

